# Missed you all!



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

It's been a very hectic several weeks. I'm 80% settled in at the first of two Summer Camps here in South Dakota and finally got a wireless internet hookup today. YAY!

I have to say, I missed the forum. You are all great. I even got a chance to do a first Summer Camp post on the blog today if anyone cares to see it. 
www.willowyndranch.blogspot.com

Glad to be back!
Ken


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Welcome back Ken ;D


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Great to hear from you Ken. been missing your very informative posts. How you going with that altered retrieve training program??? Love to hear an update, or if i missed it, can you link it?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome back, Ken! I especially enjoyed watching the video of little "Whiskey" going at it on your blog post. ;D


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Great to have you back Ken - I have missed all your helpful posts. ;D ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Good to hear from you.
The lease sounds like heaven.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ken - hows the bird count looking were you are ? hope it's high


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

RE - All indicators are a very good hatch this year. I'm seeing large broods of Pheasant along the roads pretty much everywhere. 
The dogs with legs have been consistently in the grouse - it's big country and the shorter running dogs are at a bit of a disadvantage, but they're finding birds on about 70% of their runs. This is only week one wrapping up and I haven't worked 25% of the lease so far, but I'm pleased with the numbers and the dogs are starting to figure out these wild birds aren't the same as those backyard Chinese Chickens at the hunt club.

Ozkar - I was pleased with the experiment as far as I could take it prior to coming here. The dogs were going out and picking up frozen and non-frozen birds and bringing them back. I can't kill birds here until late September when Grouse season opens, so I'll find out then just how successful it's been. I have talked with some other folks that have been struggling with force retrieve and they've called back very excited with the progress they're now making. Thanks for asking. I plan on using the method as my first choice.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Ken, that makes me a very happy camper. Just another win for a positive method.    Love your work!!!


----------

